# [gelöst] KDE 4.10 + KMail 1: Aus der Traum?

## sprittwicht

Irgendwo stand mal, dass Gentoo weiterhin KMail 1 unterstützen würde, man müsste halt nur das neue PIM/Akonadi-Geraffel masken.

Das ging bisher auch wunderbar, aber ist das mit KDE 4.10 immer noch möglich?

Ich blicke bei den Abhängigkeiten nicht mehr durch. Früher konnte man das mal aus den Ebuilds rauslesen, jetzt ist irgendwie alles fünfmal verschachtelt und völlig unübersichtlich.

emerge -puv world spuckt mir haufenweise sowas aus:

```
  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6[-aqua,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.4.11.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6[-aqua,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.11.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5[-aqua,-kdeprefix] required by (kde-base/kontact-4.4.11.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6[-aqua,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kmail-4.4.11.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5[-aqua,-kdeprefix] required by (kde-base/kmail-4.4.11.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5[-aqua,-kdeprefix] required by (kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.11.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5[-aqua,-kdeprefix] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.4.11.1::gentoo, installed)

```

-kdeprefix ist rot hervorgehoben?

emerge -puvD world mag überhaupt nicht, da kommt nur folgende Meldung:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=dev-qt/qt3support-4.6.3:4[accessibility,kde]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4::gentoo (Missing IUSE: kde)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kaddressbook-4.4.11.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Was ist zu tun?

ICH WILL KEIN AKONADI-KMAIL 2!Last edited by sprittwicht on Sat Apr 13, 2013 7:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

kdeprefix wurde entfernt, qt3support hat auch schon lange kein kde-USEflag mehr.

-> kannst du mal einfach die kdepim-Pakete (kmail/kaddressbook/...) aus 4.4.11 neu installieren, damit die in deiner pkgdb auch mit den neuen Abhängigkeiten drin stehen (vllt. gibts dazu ja auch ein eigenes tool - k.A.  :Wink: )

----------

## sprittwicht

Ha, danke für den Hinweis!

Beim Versuch die PIM-Pakete neu zu installieren hat emerge maskierte Pakete angemeckert. Ursache: Meine package.mask war zu streng auf die vor langer Zeit aktuellen 4.4er-Versionen zugeschnitten, so dass er die nachträglichen Wartungsarbeiten an selbigen gar nicht mitbekommen hat. Package.mask korrigiert und jetzt gibt es auch keinerlei Beschwerden mehr beim emerge -puvD world.

Anders formuliert: DANKESCHÖN!

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> KDE 4.10 + KMail 1: Aus der Traum?

 

Ja, der Traum wird wohl in kürze vorbei sein - siehe kdepim-4.4 (kmail1) in Gentoo - unsupported, dying, dead

----------

## sprittwicht

Na super. Ich wünsche den KDE-Entwicklern als dann vermutlich einzig verbliebene KMail-Nutzer viel Freude mit der Akonadi-Bug-Collection...

----------

## cryptosteve

Tja, vom Regen in die Traufe ...

Ich habe sowieso das Gefühl, das KDE grundsätzlich nicht mehr so richtig auf die Füße kommt. Immer, wenn was funktioniert, geht woanders gleich wieder was kaputt.

----------

## l3u

Das Akonadi-Konzept is ja wirklich super! Wenn’s denn funktionieren würde …

----------

## Josef.95

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Das Akonadi-Konzept is ja wirklich super! Wenn’s denn funktionieren würde …

 

Es funktioniert idR eigentlich recht gut und zuverlässig

(zumindest wenn man, wie von upstream empfohlen mysql statt sqlite als Datenbank-Backend für akonadi nutzt)

----------

## schmidicom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *l3u wrote:*   Das Akonadi-Konzept is ja wirklich super! Wenn’s denn funktionieren würde … 
> 
> Es funktioniert idR eigentlich recht gut und zuverlässig
> 
> (zumindest wenn man, wie von upstream empfohlen mysql statt sqlite als Datenbank-Backend für akonadi nutzt)

 

Schade ist allerdings das noch immer ziemlich wichtige Dinge in Akonadi fehlen wenn es wirklich mit allem wichtigem zusammenarbeiten soll. Wie z.B. Microsoft Exchange (woran laut bugs.kde.org aktuell gearbeitet wird) und eine brauchbare Google Mail Verbindung anstelle des IMAP Gewürge. Auch sollte Akonadi nicht so sehr mit KDE verzahnt sein wenn es auch von anderen Mailprogrammen als Backend angenommen werden soll.

----------

## franzf

"In der Regel" ja. Nach längerer Abstinenz hab ich es wieder ausprobiert und 2 Monate lang ging auch alles klar. Dann ging es auf einmal wieder los mit doppelten Mails, oder geänderten Headern (meistens ist bei mir dann das Datum futsch), Hängern oder Crashes, die sich oft nur durch einen Reboot lösen lassen (akonadictl restart hilft dann nicht).

Und wer im kde Bugtracker wühlt, wird sehen dass es noch immer einige Fälle von Datenverlust gibt (Mails auch am Server leer, wenn mit kmail2 abgeholt, manchmal werden lokal ganze Folder getrashed...)

Leider sind diese Ausnahmen von der Regel richtig heftig, wenn man sie erleben darf  :Sad: 

Soviel zu "akonadi ist nur ein cache" - die resources werkeln auf der Festplatte rum, und wenn da was schief geht - dann geht was schief  :Razz: 

----------

## mv

claws-mail ist von der Arbeitsweise kmail1 sehr ähnlich und benutzt keine Bloat-Datenbank sondern vernünftige klassische Formate.

----------

## Randy Andy

Liebe Mitleidende.

Auch mein Vertrauen in dieses ganze Akonadi-Nepomuk-Geraffel wurde bereits mehrfach auf eine harte Probe gestellt.

Trotz aller Rückschläge halt ich nach wie vor hartnäckig daran fest und mit der entsprechenden positiven Einstellung würde ich sogar behaupten wollen, dass es langsam aber sicher besser wird.

Leider hat dieses viel zu eng mit KDE verwobene Zeug andererseits auch das Potential, sich bei Nichtgefallen, gänzlich von KDE zu trennen, und das sollte nicht sein und ist daher schade.

Wir als Gentoo User haben ja noch eher die Möglichkeit durch unsere USE-Flags, das Geraffel bei Nichtgefallen zu entfernen. Doch so sauber wie wir uns das wünschen würden, ist es ja AFAIK nicht möglich. Jedenfalls höre ich das gelegentlich in Forenbeiträgen, auch wenn ich da noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen habe, da ich das Zeug ja benutze.

Was die von Josef genannte Empfehlung von upstream für mysql betrifft. Ich hab subjektiv den Eindruck, dass es mit mariadb nicht unzuverlässiger, aber noch etwas performanter läuft.

Gegen Mail- bzw. Datenverlust mach ich regelmäßige Backups und hab mir zusätzlich unter Kmail2 /Extras/Automatische Archivierung Einrichten das entsprechend eingestellt, für den Fall der Fälle...

Auch hab ich mal nach der mariadb Umstellung eine Nepomuk-Bereinigung gemacht, da gab's ordentlich was zu cleanen. Auch eine regelmäßige Nepomuk-Sicherung kann im Wiederherstellungsfall nützlich sein. Ich trau dem ganzen Datenbankkram irgendwie noch nicht so richtig, da ich auch nicht so der Experte für händische Manipulationen auf der Datenbank-Konsole bin, woraus dieses mangelnde Vertrauen letztlich resultiert. Da gäb's noch Schulungsbedarf.

Aber der Ansatz ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Man denke an die Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 50.000 Mails im Mail-Directory verfahren. Ein mbox Dateiformat stößt sicher auch ab 2GB bald an seine Grenzen und ob die Mails darin besser aufgehoben sind als in der Datenbank...

Unter KDE scheint es mir daher immer noch die beste Alternative zu sein, wenn ich alle kdepim Komponenten mit in Betracht ziehe, aber unter schlankeren Desktops würde ich mir das auch nicht antun.

Es gibt halt noch immensen Verbesserungsbedarf. Z.B. die Voreinstellungen des kmail-Editors sind grottig, da muss ein Einsteiger sich erst mal zurecht finden.

Die Kontoeinstellungen sind häufig total falsch, bei Verwendung von mehreren Konten, was zu den dollsten Fehlern führen kann. Da heißt es akribisch alle Dateipfade, Identitäten mit den entsprechenden Versandwegen prüfen.

Die Indizierung bremst einen gelegentlich aus, andererseits möchte ich den Komfort auch nicht mehr missen.

Fazit meiner Sonntags-Predigt: Es bleibt weiterhin spannend, doch es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt  :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy

----------

## cryptosteve

Das Geraffel kann ja funktionieren, oder auch nicht, aber spätestens da, wo Mailverlust auf einem IMAP-Server droht, dürfte den meisten Usern (inkl. mir) die Luft auf Testerei vergehen ...

----------

## Josef.95

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Das Geraffel kann ja funktionieren, oder auch nicht, aber spätestens da, wo Mailverlust auf einem IMAP-Server droht, dürfte den meisten Usern (inkl. mir) die Luft auf Testerei vergehen ...

 

Hm, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das es unter normalen Bedingungen Datenverlust auf einem IMAP-Server geben kann (oder gegeben hat)

Ich hab hier ziemlich viele Versionen getestet und genutzt: 

```
genlop -e kmail

 * kde-base/kmail

     Sat Jun  6 19:19:36 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.2.4

     Thu Jun 25 14:49:35 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.2.4

     Mon Jul 13 14:18:00 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.2.96

     Wed Jul 22 20:22:09 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.2.98

     Tue Aug  4 19:42:17 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.0

     Sun Aug 16 13:38:41 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.0

     Thu Sep  3 03:59:39 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.1

     Sat Oct  3 18:35:34 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.1-r1

     Fri Oct  9 17:15:42 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.2

     Wed Nov  4 03:07:09 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.3

     Wed Mar 31 06:32:34 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.2

     Tue May 11 00:42:36 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.3

     Wed Jun  2 07:27:16 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.4

     Mon Jun  7 02:41:41 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.4

     Mon Jul  5 20:42:39 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.5

     Sat Jun 11 13:20:59 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.6.0

     Sat Jun 18 23:53:02 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.6.0-r1

     Sun Jul 10 00:24:27 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.6.1

     Wed Jul 27 21:39:54 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.0

     Thu Sep  8 04:14:39 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.1

     Thu Oct  6 01:37:33 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.2

     Thu Nov  3 19:09:50 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.3

     Fri Dec  2 23:58:27 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.3

     Thu Dec  8 23:05:57 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.4

     Thu Jan  5 02:19:37 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.4-r1

     Wed Jan 18 06:24:39 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.97

     Tue Jan 24 01:44:05 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Fri Jan 27 00:25:45 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Fri Feb  3 05:03:13 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Tue Feb 14 08:35:39 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Mon Feb 27 22:13:15 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Tue Mar  6 21:51:42 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Thu Mar 15 09:03:51 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Mon Mar 19 07:21:23 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Thu Mar 29 08:21:53 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Tue Apr  3 07:31:09 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Mon Apr  9 07:10:57 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Fri Apr 13 06:38:50 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Tue Apr 17 06:19:58 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Sun Apr 22 02:16:06 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Wed Apr 25 04:50:43 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Sat Apr 28 06:36:32 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Mon Apr 30 06:01:24 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Sat May  5 15:40:08 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Mon May  7 17:11:54 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Thu May 10 13:07:44 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Sun May 13 21:15:27 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Fri May 18 15:03:33 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Sun May 27 06:36:14 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Sun Jun  3 23:14:04 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.49.9999

     Mon Jun 11 02:09:13 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.4

     Mon Jun 11 16:09:01 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.4

     Thu Jul  5 18:16:54 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.4

     Mon Jul  9 18:41:02 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.4-r1

     Fri Jul 13 01:00:55 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.97

     Mon Aug  6 22:04:30 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.0-r1

     Thu Aug 30 10:22:19 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.0-r2

     Thu Sep  6 07:33:05 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.1

     Thu Oct  4 17:16:33 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.2

     Wed Nov  7 03:47:43 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.3

     Wed Dec  5 23:32:00 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.4

     Mon Dec 24 18:56:37 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.95

     Sat Jan  5 00:04:56 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.97

     Fri Jan 18 17:35:43 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.98

     Fri Feb  1 02:24:37 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.49.9999

     Sat Feb  2 01:18:23 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.49.9999

     Wed Feb  6 18:01:20 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.0

     Sat Feb 23 00:39:58 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.0

     Sat Feb 23 18:24:27 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.0

     Tue Mar  5 23:45:18 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.1

     Tue Apr  2 21:40:55 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.2
```

 Datenverlust gab es keinen einzigen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Ha ha, Jupp,

meiner ist Länger - ne verdammt, stimmt gar nicht, na dann vielleicht so:

Ätsch, meiner ist breiter    :Laughing:   (also die Zeitspanne) 

```

Sun May  4 09:30:10 2008 >>> kde-base/kmail-3.5.9                                                                               

     Sun May  4 17:37:56 2008 >>> kde-base/kmail-3.5.9                                                                               

     Wed May 21 12:12:25 2008 >>> kde-base/kmail-3.5.9                                                                               

     Tue Sep 16 17:45:52 2008 >>> kde-base/kmail-3.5.10                                                                              

     Mon Apr 13 21:38:48 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-3.5.10                                                                              

     Mon Jul  6 18:46:58 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.2.4                                                                               

     Tue Jul  7 17:21:13 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-3.5.10                                                                              

     Wed Jul  8 18:37:13 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-3.5.10                                                                              

     Wed Aug 26 22:49:29 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.0                                                                               

     Fri Sep  4 19:31:26 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.1                                                                               

     Sat Oct  3 12:46:59 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.1-r1

     Fri Oct  9 21:17:02 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.2

     Tue Nov  3 20:34:10 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.3

     Wed Dec  2 21:20:40 2009 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.4

     Wed Jan 27 19:57:27 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.3.5

     Wed Feb 10 22:36:38 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.0

     Wed Mar  3 19:58:55 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.1

     Wed Mar 31 19:50:00 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.2

     Wed May  5 23:04:03 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.3

     Sun Jun  6 15:57:03 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.3

     Mon Jun  7 11:12:10 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.4

     Mon Jul  5 22:17:59 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.5

     Sun Sep 12 20:30:09 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.6

     Tue Oct 26 19:19:53 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.7

     Sun Nov 21 04:10:34 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.7

     Tue Dec  7 18:02:39 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.8

     Thu Dec 30 14:15:11 2010 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.9

     Sun Jan 23 10:26:55 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.9

     Fri Jan 28 16:14:24 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.10

     Thu Apr  7 02:14:54 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.10-r1

     Mon Apr 25 08:53:17 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.4.11.1

     Fri Jun 10 14:33:52 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.6.0

     Sat Jun 18 15:29:19 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.6.0-r1

     Tue Jul 12 17:52:20 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.6.1

     Thu Jul 28 21:57:50 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.0

     Wed Aug 31 17:07:53 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.0

     Thu Sep  8 23:15:55 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.1

     Fri Oct 14 00:14:15 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.2

     Thu Nov  3 21:08:30 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.3

     Sun Nov 27 20:54:19 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.3

     Sat Dec  3 21:49:48 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.3

     Thu Dec 15 00:36:28 2011 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.4

     Sun Jan  1 20:12:11 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.7.4-r1

     Thu Jan 26 04:07:45 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.0

     Wed Mar  7 20:45:08 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.1

     Thu Apr  5 20:30:18 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.2

     Sat May  5 14:54:55 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.3

     Fri Jun 22 21:27:02 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.4

     Mon Jul  9 17:52:36 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.8.4-r1

     Thu Aug  2 19:11:30 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.0

     Sat Aug  4 14:16:09 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.0-r1

     Wed Aug 29 17:24:31 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.0-r2

     Sat Sep  8 18:14:23 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.1

     Wed Oct  3 15:46:30 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.2

     Fri Nov  9 15:30:50 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.3

     Thu Dec  6 00:43:35 2012 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.4

     Sun Jan  6 03:37:34 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.9.5

     Thu Feb  7 21:58:44 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.0

     Sat Feb 23 14:00:45 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.0

     Sun Mar 10 05:48:33 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.1

     Sun Mar 10 13:55:21 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.1

     Sat Apr  6 01:10:16 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.1

     Sat Apr  6 18:40:19 2013 >>> kde-base/kmail-4.10.2
```

Vielleicht hat cryptosteve ja einen lokalen imap-server, dann wär' so was doch durchaus vorstellbar.

P.S. Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein...  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298962

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313702

Um mal zwei rauszupicken.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nein, cryptosteve hat keinen lokalen IMAP, sondern einen gut gefüllten externen Server. Ich bin da allerdings auch sehr empfindlich, was den Inhalt angeht. Die Bugs um Mailverlust standen schon seit kmail1 im Raum und ich habe es damals auch genutzt und selbst keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Was mich hingegen soooo extrem genervt hat, das kmail hier letztlich runtergeflogen ist, ist die lange Zeitspanne, die es braucht, um eine GPG-Signatur zu checken.

Davon abgesehen stehen aber auch bei kmail2 die Mailverlust und -schrottungs-Bugs im Raum und das alleine macht mich schon nervös.

Es freut mich, dass ihr bislang keine solchen Schwierigkeiten hattet und ich wünsche euch, dass das auch so bleibt ... mich jedenfalls lässt sowas aufhorchen.

----------

